# The Official Outbackers Ink Thread



## Highlander96

I was thinking that since one of our Mods has an appointment with an artist today







, I would start this thread...

So, who has ink?????









I'll start with my "Bluefish wearing sunglasses" on my back.

Let us know what you have........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam

I'll never tell









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

Highlander96 said:


> I was thinking that since one of our Mods has an appointment with an artist today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I would start this thread...
> 
> So, who has ink?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start with my "Bluefish wearing sunglasses" on my back.
> 
> Let us know what you have........
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim


I once had a Henna Tattoo - does that count??? Other than that, the only Tattoo I know from has a couple hundred pipes & drums, maybe a few cannons and some horses. WHAT A SOUND!!! <sorry, got carried awy there>

Really, it amazes me that this thread hasn't appeared before!!! Whatcha been waitin' for??? And where are the pictures! WE WANT PICTURES!!! <pleez>


----------



## luv2camp

To be honest, I've never been able to get a tattoo. All I can picture is me - 90 years old (hopefully) with wrinkly and saggy skin and that tattoo... NOT a pretty picture in my mind.


----------



## huntr70

I've got one on each upper arm.

One side is Yosemite Sam and the other is a Hummingbird at a trumpet flower.

Nothing from the "Dark Side" here.....

Steve

Hint....I'm working on something special for Otter Lake.


----------



## RizFam

luv2camp said:


> To be honest, I've never been able to get a tattoo. All I can picture is me - 90 years old (hopefully) with wrinkly and saggy skin and that tattoo... NOT a pretty picture in my mind.


Ya know, when they roll me over in the incontinent center ..........they're going to say, "Man she must have been one Cool Lady in her day"


----------



## battalionchief3

I have 3. One on each arm, a wolf and a longhorn skull with warpaint and tribal feathers on the horns. On my calf is a indian tribal band that wraps around with feathers and a wolfs head. I would have more but they do get expensive and i need money for camping


----------



## Veek

I do enjoy watching Miami Ink and learning the stories behind people's tattoos but if I ever came home with one the Outback might be my permanent home.


----------



## wolfwood

battalionchief3 said:


> I have 3. One on each arm, a wolf  ..... On my calf is a indian tribal band that wraps around with feathers and a wolfs head. I would have more but they do get expensive and i need money for camping

































ohhhhh - if I was only brave enough.....


----------



## geodebro

Ok..I have a few...don't want to scare anyone away during the 07 SE Topsail Rally if I am wearing a tank-top. I have tattoos on both arms, back of neck (ouch







), and my chest. I started, like most, while in the Army. I seem to get a new one every year or two; I am a starting to get the itch for some new work. My DS keeps trying to rub his daddies "ink" off. I have Celtic knots, a Claddaugh with my DS name, my DWs name, and a tribal band.

George


----------



## jnk36jnk

Marine Corps emblem on left bicep


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

step son and his wife are covered, literally with them. I have never gotten one but would like a small Daschund on my ankle. A gal my daughter works with owns a tatoo shop with her husband, so the friend is covered. At my daughters work the gal has to wear long sleeves and no skirts, year round.


----------



## Greatblu

I managed to spend 21 years in the Navy and never got a tattoo, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.

My wife though, she has a tattoo on her ankle. Sassy and sexy.


----------



## skippershe

None yet, but one day I would like an angel or a small pair of wings done in memory of my mom...

Wonder if there are any tattoo places near Zion??? A tall glass of Doug's kool aid just might do the trick


----------



## ali

Greatblu said:


> I managed to spend 21 years in the Navy and never got a tattoo, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.


LOL!.......love those commercials

Ali


----------



## PDX_Doug

Does the Outbackers 'Swoosh' across the back count?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Mine says "*HootBob*" on my arm, I thought that was what we all agreed upon???














were you all messing with me


----------



## 26600JV

I have five. One on my left ankle of a tribal design, one on my right ankle of my sonâ€™s footprint from the he was born, one on my right shoulder of a sun, and two on my left upper arm of an American flag and a liberty bell. My arm will soon be a half sleeve with and American and family theme.
I will try to post picture if anyone is interrested.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> Does the Outbackers 'Swoosh' across the back count?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## RizFam

hurricaneplumber said:


> Mine says "*HootBob*" on my arm, I thought that was what we all agreed upon???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you all messing with me


Kevin


----------



## MaeJae

This is my oldest son(20yrs) This is the Chinese symbols for "Never Give Up"
it's the motto for pALS(people with ALS)

At least I hope his reasearch is correct!










MaeJae


----------



## Markh1

After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..

However, when I get, em, excited it says

*Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "


----------



## RizFam

Markh1 said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "


----------



## campmg

There's too many funny things on here to comment on.

The Hootbob tattoo is great. 
Markh1 has a great one.

I too made it years in the Navy with no tattoos and I'm not getting one now.

If I got the Outback logo during next year's Western Region rally it would probably delaminate over time.


----------



## huntr70

Markh1 said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve


----------



## Katrina

Blue and yellow flames from the wrist to the Elbow around the entire arm, with a Les Paul, Flying V, and Explorer all floating in the flames.

thinkin about "HootBob #1" across my back.


----------



## skippershe

26600JV said:


> I have five. One on my left ankle of a tribal design, one on my right ankle of my sonâ€™s footprint from the he was born, one on my right shoulder of a sun, and two on my left upper arm of an American flag and a liberty bell. My arm will soon be a half sleeve with and American and family theme.
> I will try to post picture if anyone is interrested.


I'd love to see your sons footprint...very cool idea, hmmmm got me thinking now...


----------



## ee4308

Highlander96 said:


> So, who has ink?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Well, guess I am a little slow. I am thinking, "Now what kind of a question is this"?







Took me to wolfwood's post to figure it out.







Don't have any "ink" here, however, in 1961 after consuming quite a bit of Schlitz in Columbia, SC, 4 of us guys decided we wanted one. We found a shop, but they had an Out To Lunch sign on the door. We decided to go have some more Schlitz and return later. We did go and drink some more, but going back to the shop was never mentioned again. Guess we were all scared of the needle, or to wiped out to remember.


----------



## SharonAG

Don't have one yet....Wanted to get one before I turned the big 40....I did get a gift certificate to a place called Distributor of Pain Tattooing....am I crazy or what??!!

Sharon


----------



## Highlander96

huntr70 said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve
[/quote]

Why not a $100 bill?????


----------



## HootBob

Mine says "HootBob" on my arm, I thought that was what we all agreed upon??? were you all messing with me

Funny one Kevin

thinkin about "HootBob #1" across my back.
LOL







Nice one Jim

Well Tim just got home from the ink shop
Took about an hour to do it and I think it looks pretty good

Don


----------



## Hokie

Boss look........the plane........the plane.....


----------



## countrygirl

No tattoos here...I am a plain Jane...I mean Dina.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

campmg said:


> There's too many funny things on here to comment on.
> 
> The Hootbob tattoo is great.
> Markh1 has a great one.
> 
> I too made it years in the Navy with no tattoos and I'm not getting one now.
> 
> If I got the Outback logo during next year's Western Region rally it would probably delaminate over time.


that's funny! thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## RizFam

keeper18 said:


> Don't have one yet....Wanted to get one before I turned the big 40....I did get a gift certificate to a place called Distributor of Pain Tattooing....am I crazy or what??!!
> 
> Sharon


Go for it Sharon. I got mine for my 40th.

Randy
[/quote]

I second that







Go for it Sharon!!


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Don't have one yet....Wanted to get one before I turned the big 40....I did get a gift certificate to a place called Distributor of Pain Tattooing....am I crazy or what??!!
> 
> Sharon


Go for it Sharon. I got mine for my 40th.

Randy
[/quote]

I second that







Go for it Sharon!!
[/quote]

Yes it only sting a little









Don


----------



## N7OQ

No ink Here.


----------



## PDX_Doug

hurricaneplumber said:


> Mine says "*HootBob*" on my arm, I thought that was what we all agreed upon???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you all messing with me










ROTFLMAO!









Well done Kevin!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Mine says "*HootBob*" on my arm, I thought that was what we all agreed upon???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you all messing with me










ROTFLMAO!









Well done Kevin!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I thought it was suppose to say " Bob's a Hoot",dang, off to the ink shop again..........


----------



## Above & Beyond

A tatoo is permenant proof of tempory insanity! If you want to get hepititis there are cheaper less painfull ways to do it.


----------



## Highlander96

Above & Beyond said:


> A tatoo is permenant proof of tempory insanity! If you want to get hepititis there are cheaper less painfull ways to do it.


Pam Anderson would cost waay too much and I like my women to have all of their teeth........









(missing a "t" and need a "a" and drop one "i")







(All intended in good fun, my friend!!!!)









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Mine says "*HootBob*" on my arm, I thought that was what we all agreed upon???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you all messing with me


LMAO again and again.

Mine is conveyor belt with an airplance on it.

Thor


----------



## SharonAG

HootBob said:


> Don't have one yet....Wanted to get one before I turned the big 40....I did get a gift certificate to a place called Distributor of Pain Tattooing....am I crazy or what??!!
> 
> Sharon


Go for it Sharon. I got mine for my 40th.

Randy
[/quote]

I second that







Go for it Sharon!!
[/quote]

Yes it only sting a little









Don
[/quote]

Maybe I will have it done before Otter Lake!!!


----------



## Dupper

I have a picture of praying hand with "John 3:16" underneath on my left shoulder blade. It is my mom's favorite verse. She passed away in 97 and she was very proud of it when she saw it.

I like the idea of the kids feet, that I will think about. I was thinking about have my 2 sons names on a ribbon around the praying hands, but i like the feet idea better.


----------



## NobleEagle

I have 3...

*Top of Left Arm*​






*Top of Right Arm*​






*Left Forearm*​


----------



## campmg

Very nice NobleEagle.

Have you been working out?


----------



## NDJollyMon

You'll know me when you see me...


















A little memento I got this February in Hawaii.

I got my first tattoo in 1983. I had my wife's name tattooed on my arm. I call it...my wedding ring.
Try to remember...tattoos weren't very cool to have back in the '80's. Now...they are everywhere.


----------



## skippershe

huntr70 said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve
[/quote]
I find it humorous that the male species has to brag on how large they WISH their appendages WERE









Ladies, would anyone ever catch us saying My butt is a volkswagen that turns into a Semi Truck? OK, maybe not such a good comparison


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve
[/quote]
I find it humorous that the male species has to brag on how large they WISH their appendages WERE









Ladies, would anyone ever catch us saying My butt is a volkswagen that turns into a Semi Truck? OK, maybe not such a good comparison








[/quote]
no but then again, we think with the right, well ,you know the story......


----------



## NobleEagle

skippershe said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve
[/quote]
I find it humorous that the male species has to brag on how large they WISH their appendages WERE









Ladies, would anyone ever catch us saying My butt is a volkswagen that turns into a Semi Truck? OK, maybe not such a good comparison








[/quote]
No, women are much better than that...they are so truthful...scroll down for proof

1) fake nails (not really that long)
2) push up bra (not that perky)
3) high heels (not that tall)
4) girdle (not that skinny)
5) hair extentions (not that full or long)
6) eyebrow pencil (arent that dark)
7) coverup makeup (skin isn't that clear)

ok maybe women dont lie


----------



## skippershe

NobleEagle said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve
[/quote]
I find it humorous that the male species has to brag on how large they WISH their appendages WERE









Ladies, would anyone ever catch us saying My butt is a volkswagen that turns into a Semi Truck? OK, maybe not such a good comparison








[/quote]
No, women are much better than that...they are so truthful...scroll down for proof

1) fake nails (not really that long)
2) push up bra (not that perky)
3) high heels (not that tall)
4) girdle (not that skinny)
5) hair extentions (not that full or long)
6) eyebrow pencil (arent that dark)
7) coverup makeup (skin isn't that clear)

ok maybe women dont lie






















[/quote]
Hey, if you're advertising then you want the best packaging possible right?








LOL, now that I'm married with a kid, the only thing I use on that list is the make-up...and that's once in a blue moon!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve
[/quote]
I find it humorous that the male species has to brag on how large they WISH their appendages WERE









Ladies, would anyone ever catch us saying My butt is a volkswagen that turns into a Semi Truck? OK, maybe not such a good comparison








[/quote]
No, women are much better than that...they are so truthful...scroll down for proof

1) fake nails (not really that long)
2) push up bra (not that perky)
3) high heels (not that tall)
4) girdle (not that skinny)
5) hair extentions (not that full or long)
6) eyebrow pencil (arent that dark)
7) coverup makeup (skin isn't that clear)

ok maybe women dont lie






















[/quote]
Hey, if you're advertising then you want the best packaging possible right?








LOL, now that I'm married with a kid, the only thing I use on that list is the make-up...and that's once in a blue moon!








[/quote]

I prefer:

1) fake nails (not really that long)
2) push up bra (not that perky)
3) high heels (not that tall)
4) girdle (not that skinny)
5) hair extentions (not that full or long)
6) eyebrow pencil (arent that dark)
7) coverup makeup (skin isn't that clear)

TO NEEDING VIAGRA


----------



## MaeJae

Are you making fun af my French nails?









<snip "now that I'm married with a kid, the only thing I use on that list is the make-up...and that's once in a blue moon!" snip>

I've been married for 23 years and have 4 children... when is it exactly that I am
supposed to stop caring about what I look like?

OK...now back to our regularly scheduled program...

MaeJae


----------



## BritGirl

Hi All

I have the classic "English Rose" on the back of my right shoulder, (needs complete overhaul).









Also a fairy (flower fairies addicted as a kid) on my bum







(left cheek) still looks as good & colourful the day it was done. Not in Europe anymore, I don't sunbath in a thong over here so it hasn't faded. 









BTW the one on my bum almost killed me, never again......................









BritGirl


----------



## Oregon_Camper

No ink...guess I'm just a boring guy...


----------



## Thor

Oregon_Camper said:


> No ink...guess I'm just a boring guy...


I am with you.

Thor


----------



## NobleEagle

skippershe said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve
[/quote]
I find it humorous that the male species has to brag on how large they WISH their appendages WERE









Ladies, would anyone ever catch us saying My butt is a volkswagen that turns into a Semi Truck? OK, maybe not such a good comparison








[/quote]
No, women are much better than that...they are so truthful...scroll down for proof

1) fake nails (not really that long)
2) push up bra (not that perky)
3) high heels (not that tall)
4) girdle (not that skinny)
5) hair extentions (not that full or long)
6) eyebrow pencil (arent that dark)
7) coverup makeup (skin isn't that clear)

ok maybe women dont lie






















[/quote]
Hey, if you're advertising then you want the best packaging possible right?








*Exactly my point......THAT'S FALSE ADVERTISING!!!







*

LOL, now that I'm married with a kid, the only thing I use on that list is the make-up...and that's once in a blue moon!









*So now that you are married with a kid he isnt worth the trouble anymore?* [/quote]


----------



## countrygirl

1) fake nails (not really that long) Yep...there real...I really pay for them
2) push up bra (not that perky) I thought these were for teens with not much clevage
3) high heels (not that tall) Yep...5 days a week...usually sandals...once in a while boots
4) girdle (not that skinny) I did not know they still made these things
5) hair extentions (not that full or long) did that in the 70's...then wore my hair more natural forever
6) eyebrow pencil (arent that dark) Blessed with dark eyebrows...cause I pull out the white ones








7) coverup makeup (skin isn't that clear) If your naturally pretty like Dawn...you don't need no stinking 
makeup....I'm average so I wear some...I would rather see less 
then see it caked on like I do on some people.


----------



## skippershe

NobleEagle said:


> After the "Bobbitt" incident a few years back, I decided that I wanted some identifying tatoo on my em, you know, just in case it ever became seperated from me, ya know? So I got a small tatoo on my, em you know. Normally, it looks like a small mole. ..
> 
> However, when I get, em, excited it says
> 
> *Markh1, Grand Lakes, Katy, Texas, United States of America  * "

















LMAO!!!!

I was gonna say that too....







Mine is a tugboat that becomes a battleship.

Steve
[/quote]
I find it humorous that the male species has to brag on how large they WISH their appendages WERE









Ladies, would anyone ever catch us saying My butt is a volkswagen that turns into a Semi Truck? OK, maybe not such a good comparison








[/quote]
No, women are much better than that...they are so truthful...scroll down for proof

1) fake nails (not really that long)
2) push up bra (not that perky)
3) high heels (not that tall)
4) girdle (not that skinny)
5) hair extentions (not that full or long)
6) eyebrow pencil (arent that dark)
7) coverup makeup (skin isn't that clear)

ok maybe women dont lie






















[/quote]
Hey, if you're advertising then you want the best packaging possible right?








*Exactly my point......THAT'S FALSE ADVERTISING!!!







*

LOL, now that I'm married with a kid, the only thing I use on that list is the make-up...and that's once in a blue moon!









*So now that you are married with a kid he isnt worth the trouble anymore?* [/quote]
[/quote]
Actually, None of that stuff makes sense when you're living on and working on boats, which is what I was doing when I met my DH. I didn't need any of that stuff before I married him and I don't need it now...He has always loved me for who I am, so there!


----------



## NobleEagle

Dawn, 
That's okay....we ALL love a crazy person....it's whats on the inside that counts







(you are okay with us)


----------



## skippershe

countrygirl said:


> 1) fake nails (not really that long) Yep...there real...I really pay for them
> 2) push up bra (not that perky) I thought these were for teens with not much clevage
> 3) high heels (not that tall) Yep...5 days a week...usually sandals...once in a while boots
> 4) girdle (not that skinny)  I did not know they still made these things
> 5) hair extentions (not that full or long) did that in the 70's...then wore my hair more natural forever
> 6) eyebrow pencil (arent that dark) Blessed with dark eyebrows...cause I pull out the white ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) coverup makeup (skin isn't that clear) If your naturally pretty like Dawn...you don't need no stinking
> makeup....I'm average so I wear some...I would rather see less
> then see it caked on like I do on some people.


BTW Dina, Thank you for sticking up for me


----------



## HootBob

Here you go Wolfie I promised to post it after the rally










Don


----------



## wolfwood

<sniff> <sniff> <sniff>

You really do love us, don't you?









(Can't wait to see the real thing at Twin Mtn!!!!)


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> Here you go Wolfie I promised to post it after the rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don


That's Awesome







such dedication







Wait till Vern sees it









Tami


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hoot...I figured it for a picture of Gilligan!


----------



## HootBob

NDJollyMon said:


> Hoot...I figured it for a picture of Gilligan!


No way!!!! Pete

Don


----------



## mik0445

Alright, so far I've got 3. All of them were while on temporary duty for the AF. Left shoulder, well almost 1/4 of my back is a portrait of an F-15 (can you guess what I do?) that I got in FL. The second is on my right forearm which is a skull rounded with chains with a wrench in his mouth (another hint) that I got in Thailand (can't go to asia where tattoos started without getting one). The third I got in Utah which is my kids' names surrounding a kanji (chinese) symbol for love. Before I left for that trip my kids asked for me to get them something while I was there, they liked that more than anything I've ever brought home!


----------



## HTQM

26 total if you count add-ons, re-do's and cover ups. Most notable would be the two on the um, em.... Most loved would be the kids names in hearts surrounded by roses covering my left pec.

The bug bit me early when I was stationed in Philly in '85. Got a Taz on my right bicep, was worried about the family seeing but the only comment was grandma; "He doesn't have a belly button", cost me twenty dollars to fix.

Dave


----------

